# Snap fit stove pipe



## HuskyMike (Sep 24, 2009)

What is the trick to this POS stove pipe? I have two lengths, well one now since I just got super pissed and crushed one piece in a total freak out!

I am trying to snap it together and it just won't go. I have cut myself like 6 times already also. I have resorted to wearing my heavy duty camo hunting gloves to salvage what little blood I have left!

So what is the trick?

thanks


----------



## turnkey4099 (Sep 24, 2009)

If you are talking about making a cylinder out of an unconnected piece witht he crimped edges: Start at one end and work it on down.

Harry K


----------



## CrappieKeith (Sep 24, 2009)

make both edges meet.Push so that it bends like a heart then the two edges will seat and let it snap back locking itself.


----------



## HuskyMike (Sep 24, 2009)

I tried starting at one end but when I got to the middle the end would snap apart!! I destroyed both pieces cuz i got mad. So off to lowes to get more!

I was afraid that making a "heart" would bend it outta round.

With the "heart" method, do i start at the middle?


----------



## Ductape (Sep 24, 2009)

No start at one end and work your way to the other. It may get a little out of round, but after its snapped together, just kinda squish it round again.


----------



## HuskyMike (Sep 24, 2009)

Duct, maybe I will just stop up after going to lowes!!

Ok I will give it a shot (again) The guy at the stove shop said he will do it for me but their same pipe is like $5 more.


----------



## KodiakKen (Sep 24, 2009)

*just a thought*

but maybe get it kinda round and tie a shoelace around it to hold it close instead of unraveling the whole thing..ask the lowes guy. let him mess up a piece.


----------



## laynes69 (Sep 24, 2009)

I always make sure the outer portions of the crimp are open. I will take a flat blade screwdriver and open the ends slightly. It eases the 2 together, then I work my way down. When done I do like above and squeeze it together to round it if needed. Its pretty durable stuff. I always hold the other end between my legs to keep it close together.


----------



## HuskyMike (Sep 24, 2009)

KodiakKen said:


> but maybe get it kinda round and tie a shoelace around it to hold it close instead of unraveling the whole thing..ask the lowes guy. let him mess up a piece.



I was gonna ask the Lowes guy yo do it for me!!


----------



## HuskyMike (Sep 24, 2009)

laynes69 said:


> I always make sure the outer portions of the crimp are open. I will take a flat blade screwdriver and open the ends slightly. It eases the 2 together, then I work my way down. When done I do like above and squeeze it together to round it if needed. Its pretty durable stuff. I always hold the other end between my legs to keep it close together.



I was holding it between my legs, no go. I will try again with new pieces!
I got so mad because it is so easy in theory but I couldn't do it.


----------



## chucker (Sep 24, 2009)

standing up ,place it on the ground between your feet and press the two sides togeather from the middle.. works for me.


----------



## Valkyrie Rider (Sep 24, 2009)

I had a hard time with the stiuff I bought last year too..... and I do duct work for a living at times. The thinner gauge stuff that you use for air duct is WAY easier to get together then the 24 ga. wood stove pipe is!

If you get mad at it just take a break and walk away!


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 24, 2009)

CrappieKeith said:


> make both edges meet.Push so that it bends like a heart then the two edges will seat and let it snap back locking itself.


There's you're answer.


----------



## Ductape (Sep 24, 2009)

I also find it helps to let a few expletives fly when trying to squeeze the stovepipe together. :bang: 

I recommend that you make sure no young ears are around when you do it this way.


----------



## HuskyMike (Sep 24, 2009)

ok, got 2 new pieces and all went fine! Thanks!!

As far as the swearing, the Baby was napping but my 3 year old was in the room. I swore under my breath and still got the "daddy, don't say that"

She must have new what I was thinking!


----------



## turnkey4099 (Sep 25, 2009)

laynes69 said:


> I always make sure the outer portions of the crimp are open. I will take a flat blade screwdriver and open the ends slightly. It eases the 2 together, then I work my way down. When done I do like above and squeeze it together to round it if needed. Its pretty durable stuff. I always hold the other end between my legs to keep it close together.



Yep, the ends are commonly sqeezed together by the cut. Just pry open a bit with screwdriver. If it tends tocome back open, crimp the end shut with a pliers after you get a few inches down the pipe.

Harry K


----------



## olyman (Sep 25, 2009)

THEN, after it put together. with wifes help.get a roll pin or prick punch.,and one small, and one larger hammer. where the pipes joined together,place the larger hammer inside the pipe on one end, about 1 1/2 inches in, at the joint lap.place the punch on the outside of the joint above the other hammer on the outside, and smack it with the other hammer. do the same on the opposite end. keeps the joint from coming apart, and when you take the pipe apart to clean it, the two "halves" wont shift as you are brushing it out----if a roll punch. use a small dia--


----------



## MissyVette (Oct 12, 2012)

*Worked for me. Thanks!!!*



CrappieKeith said:


> make both edges meet.Push so that it bends like a heart then the two edges will seat and let it snap back locking itself.



This worked so well thanks so much. After trying for over an hour with your suggestion we had all 12 sections together in 20 minutes. Was going to take them to the store tomorrow to find out how to do it and you saved me a trip.


----------



## philip1 (Sep 30, 2014)

i cant find? 6 inch 24 gauge snap lock black stove pipe single wall 3 or 4 foot it needs to be no more than 6 1/16 inchs out side on the non crimpted end so it can go through my sleeve, does anyone have a seller of grey metal products?


----------



## olyman (Oct 1, 2014)

philip1 said:


> i cant find? 6 inch 24 gauge snap lock black stove pipe single wall 3 or 4 foot it needs to be no more than 6 1/16 inchs out side on the non crimpted end so it can go through my sleeve, does anyone have a seller of grey metal products?


 location??? home despot, lowest,,and menards all have the pipe....


----------

